# Happy birthday roxy blue!!!!



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I want to be the first to wish the first lady of HauntForum the bestest, happiest birthday EVER!!! You are the absolute cream at the top of the forum! We LOVE YOU ROXY!!! (sweet Bonnie Blue!)


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Happy Birthday to my favorite person in the world, RoxyBlue!

Happy Birthday, Honey!!!


----------



## CrazedHaunter (Nov 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday RoxyBlue!!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy Birthday, Bonnie!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Happy 30th Birthday, Roxy!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Happy Birthday Roxy!!!!!!!


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Happy Birthday Roxy Blue!

Hope its a good one!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hope you have a wonderful, funfilled birthday!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roxy...may your day be filled with everything that makes you happy.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY FOXY ROXY!!!!*
I hope you have a great birthday because you deserve it! Tom take good care of your b-day girl!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BioHazardCustoms said:


> Happy 30th Birthday, Roxy!


That made me laugh So did "Foxy Roxy"

And thank you all for the birthday wishes. It's good to be 59 and alive and kicking:jol:


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## The Pod (Sep 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

How do I say Happy Birthday to one of Hauntforum's brightest, kindest, friendliest, just an all around great person? I guess I could say Joyeux Anniversaire! Or Feliz Cumpleaos!
La-breithe mhaith agat! Or even my own favorite Wszystkiego Najlepszego! Or I could just say...


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thank you for being you!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Y'all are sweet Thanks again for all the good wishes.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Well what do you say to a Grand Lady, but Congratulations!!!!! I hope you have a Very, Very Happy Birthday!


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter (Apr 21, 2011)

*Happy Birthday to Roxy!!!!*


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

You also receive a visit from the birthday monkey............


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Happy Birthday Roxy!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

THE DUCHESS


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roxy!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Happy Birthday Roxy


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Roxy.....Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY.....!!!


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Happy belated Birthday wishes from the other side!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like belated birthday wishes - makes me feel as if I'm having a birthday all over again without the downside of aging another year


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday to ya Roxy!!!!!!!


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Happy Birthday!!!!! Hope u have a howling good time!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Roxy...Hope you have a GREAT BIG HAPPY BIRTHDAY....!! Again it looks like...


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

Happy Belated Birthday to a fabulous Roxy.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday RoxyBlue!!


----------



## goneferal (Sep 8, 2010)

happiest of Birthdays to you!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thank you kindly for the belated birthday wishes


----------

